# 7 month reds not laying



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

I have 4 reds and there not laying what do i do. I started giving them laying pellets 4 weeks ago. Some people say they will start working in a couple weeks. Anybody please tell me how to solve this or help


----------



## crazychick22 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Seperate the older chickens and the younger ones... Stress keeps them from laying*

I have 34 layers and i only get an average of 18 eggs a day. During the summer, they begin molting and don't lay much. I put frozen water bottles in their big outside water tub (they are free range) and it helps a little bit. What helps alot with the shell is oyster shells too. I am having the same problem though, i have had chicks the whole summer and a little bit in the spring and they still are not laying. Do you have other chickens besides your new ones? I read an article on pinterest and some chicks that are put under too much stress will not lay. I don't know if you have somewhere else to keep them, but it should help if you take the younger ones and separate them from the older ones so they are not pecked at.


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

No there the only ones but there new


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

There all the same age


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they are new to your coop then you have your answer. Being moved will throw them off from laying for a while. How long is anybody's guess.


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks that will keep me not worried


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

can we get a picture of the hens?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

colbybednar said:


> I have 4 reds and there not laying what do i do. I started giving them laying pellets 4 weeks ago. Some people say they will start working in a couple weeks. Anybody please tell me how to solve this or help


Free range or 100% lock up?


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

They are lock up but have plenty of places to rome


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

colbybednar said:


> They are lock up but have plenty of places to rome


Since they don't free range, that would rule out laying eggs somewhere hidden.

Possible something or someone taking the eggs?


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

No nothing taking the eggs im sure


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

No nothing taking the eggs im sure of it


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

Turns out they werent ready got my first egg today so happy


----------

